# Unerwünschte SMS sperren bei Premium Diensten



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2006)

Wir hatten einige Tage Probleme mit unerwünschten SMS. Als Absender war bei uns die Nummer 83083 angegeben.

Die Kurzwahlnummer 83083 ist z.B. von Camunity.com und lässt sich dort online ganz einfach sperren.

support.carmunity.de

Oben auf "Mobile Rufnummer sperren" klicken.


Es gibt weitere Anbieter von Kurzwahlnummern, eine Liste der Anbieter und angebotenen Kurzwahlnummern findet ihr bei

http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/kodex.asp

Sucht in der Liste den Anbieter der Kurzwahlnummer, von der die sms'en kommen und schaut dann auf der entsprechenden Anbieterseite nach den Sperrmöglichkeiten.

Ich hoffe, euch hilft dieser Tipp weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerwünschte SMS sperren bei Premium Diensten*

Hallo, ich bekomme auch sms von dieser 83083 Nummer. Nun habe ich dieser Carmunity Firma folgende Mail geschickt:
___________________________________________________________________
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich erhielt von ihrer Nummer 83083 4 SMS. Nach einigen Recherchen im Internet fand ich heraus, dass ich für empfangene SMS bezahlen soll. Ich schrieb lediglich eine SMS an folgende Nummer: 0151*********.

Ist dies Richtig?

Inhalt der ersten SMS:
"ja ich wuerde mich freuen wenn du mich mal anrufen wuerdest aber bis jetzt kam nichts warum 1,99 EURO/SMS"

Ich ging davon aus, dass dieses Mädchen 1,99 €/SMS bezahlen muss, um mir über einen Dienst zu schreiben.
___________________________________________________________________


> Sehr geehrter Herr ****************,
> 
> der Empfang der SMS von der Kurzwahlnummer 83083 ist nicht kostenpflichtig.
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________________

Wie kommt es dann zustande, dass so viele Probleme damit haben und sich darüber beschweren? Kann es sein, dass die mich anlügen und der große "Aha-Effekt" mit der Rechnung kommt?

Und wie funktioniert das überhaupt mit diesem Premium SmS Zeug? Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus und fühle mich völlig überrumpelt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerwünschte SMS sperren bei Premium Diensten*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie funktioniert das überhaupt mit diesem Premium SmS Zeug?


Schau mal > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerwünschte SMS sperren bei Premium Diensten*

An alle Handybesitzer.

Der Erhalt einer unerwünschten SMS stellt eine Verletzung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts dar ( LG Berlin 14. Januar 2003). In solch einem Fall kann man den Absender bzw. für den geworben wird, abmahnen und auffordern eine strabewehrte Unterlassungserklärung abzugegeben. Sollte derjenige die strafbewehrten Unterlassungserklärung nicht unterzeichnen, kann man eine einstweillige Verfügung beantragen. Der Gegner hat grundsätzlich alle Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten zu tragen.

Ich habe für eine Mandantin schon gegen mehrere Firmen eine einstweillige Verfügung beim Landgericht Berlin erwirkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[........]

_Daten und (kommerzieller) Link entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*AW: Unerwünschte SMS sperren bei Premium Diensten*

Hallo
Meine Tochter (9 J.) hat auf ihrem Handy auch eine unerwünschte SMS erhalten. Die Nr. war 83000.
Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter? Habe ihn in der Liste nicht gefunden. 

Danke und Gruß


----------

